# Thoughts on wine



## Musclegainz (Mar 9, 2016)

What are your thoughts on 2-3 glasses of wine a week? Think they will effect muscle building?
What about fat loss?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2016)

Neither is a concern.  If you are getting into serious contest shape that's one thing. But for the goals you have nah. Enjoy the wine man!


----------



## Spongy (Mar 9, 2016)

Substitute 4 oz of dry red wine for 15g of carb per night and you'll be fine so long as you're not competing soon.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 9, 2016)

I've read that red wine has some health benefits.   That's why I drink it like water.  Could account for why I'm fat now also...


----------



## Yaya (Mar 9, 2016)

Torbreck woodcutters shiraz,.. a gentlemens wine.

From the borrossa valley.. 

U could be ripped,  fat, Or sloppy..doesn't matter because the whole time ur gonna feel like a real man


Wine is fine u damn drunk


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 9, 2016)

I LOVE red wine but have no self control with it. EVERY time i pop a new bottle, i finish it myself. So i stay away from it. Over the last year i have really seen how detrimental alcohol is to be building muscle and keeping fat off so i cut most of it out. Last sat was the first time i drank in 2 months.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 9, 2016)

Jesus turned water into wine... first performed miracle by him.

He didn't turn water into protein shakes.. or pepsi.. or Hi-C..or macros.. nope, the Lord made wine

Jesus gets pissed if u don't drink wine


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 9, 2016)

Rex-Goliath 47lb rooster

Right from the bottle

Halllaluuyaya


----------



## anewguy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've only tried lambrusco (cheap) and white zinfandel.  Anyone got a recommendation for a healthy one that doesn't taste like a butthole?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 9, 2016)

In moderation, wine is fine regardless of your bodycomp goals - its a diuretic so I don't see how it would be detrimental even during prep time. 
In excess...different story.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2016)

Buncha Sheilas need to discover bourbon. Woodford Reserve, but only when you've earned it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 10, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> In moderation, wine is fine regardless of your bodycomp goals - its a diuretic so I don't see how it would be detrimental even during prep time.
> In excess...different story.



Yup. I've had a light beer or glass of wine the night before weighing in for a meet. You'll wake up lighter and needing to piss.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Jesus turned water into wine... first performed miracle by him.
> 
> He didn't turn water into protein shakes.. or pepsi.. or Hi-C..or macros.. nope, the Lord made wine
> 
> Jesus gets pissed if u don't drink wine



I think the fish and bread came first.  Will check pubmeds.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2016)

^^^^^test me


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2016)

Pubmeds Says It was beer and tuna


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

Will hardly make a difference, I'd expect a very small testosterone decrease


----------

